# LCR ideas please



## trofius (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi all I am considering building some LCR instead of buying a new pair of floor standers. So the budget is <$2K

The plan is to make the L & R so that they sit neatly and complement my sub that uses duel peerless drivers, I will be making a twin for this before christmas, so I have the basis for towers.

Back to the point rather than take up more floor space, I though i would just add to what i have. I will have to isolate them from the sub obviously.

Was thinking a vertical M-T-M with maybe a 6-8" woofer in each box, maybe going a sealed route, and can change the Centre to have 2 woofers maybe, one either side of the vertical M-T-M design. or just one T-M set up

Never built 3 ways before, and am looking for suggestions, electronics Dud lol...so will need crossover help.

The sub was easy as it is strait forward, the boxes will be easy to make.

Thinking some drivers with a bit of character, maybe / preferably compliment the aluminium cones of the sub, but not essential.

Myabe something in the peerless, scanspeak, vifa range, mayeb 2k all up for teh drivers for all 3 boxes, 3 tweeters, 6 mids, 3/4 woofers.

Ideas, doable or not?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

It's definitely doable. three ways just require more planning and better crossover design. However, I like them because they allow you to keep the crossover frequencies out of the 1k to 3k region, which is where our ears are most sensitive.

Sadly, though I'm not up on the budgeting and relative costs of those drivers.


----------

